# Will this snow plow fit my truck???



## joelandscaper (Nov 4, 2010)

I seen a snow plow that came off of a 2001 F250 and I have a 97 F150. It said good for F250 from 99-04 but when I inquired with the person selling it they said it would work for my 97 F150 but may need a different mount and a change to wiring harness. Is this corrent and about how much are the changes? 

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

joelandscaper;1106205 said:


> I seen a snow plow that came off of a 2001 F250 and I have a 97 F150. It said good for F250 from 99-04 but when I inquired with the person selling it they said it would work for my 97 F150 but may need a different mount and a change to wiring harness. Is this corrent and about how much are the changes?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Joe


First going to need to know the make and model of plow

Second if its good for 99-04 f250 i can almost bet it will not fit your truck....Ford changed in 99 from the OBS to the new body style that year.

Third If you need a different mount and wiring harness it makes me question this whole sale


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

tls22;1106218 said:


> First going to need to know the make and model of plow
> 
> Second if its good for 99-04 f250 i can almost bet it will not fit your truck....Ford changed in 99 from the OBS to the new body style that year.
> 
> Third If you need a different mount and wiring harness it makes me question this whole sale


I second what Timmy said.
Gett the correct mount ...you should have gotten the wiring when you bought the plow


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

He wants to sell the plow to you, so ofcourse it will fit. No, it won't fit.


----------

